# Help! Gestor Needed



## BrunellaSheen (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi again, we are here in Valencia for an exploratory visit now and are still not getting connected with a gestor that someone can recommend. Could anyone out there jump in and pass us a reference? We'll be moving on to Portugal in another week so would really like to connect with a competent English speaking gestor next week. Do you have one you like to recommend to us?

Thanks, Bru.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BrunellaSheen said:


> Hi again, we are here in Valencia for an exploratory visit now and are still not getting connected with a gestor that someone can recommend. Could anyone out there jump in and pass us a reference? We'll be moving on to Portugal in another week so would really like to connect with a competent English speaking gestor next week. Do you have one you like to recommend to us?
> 
> Thanks, Bru.


Valencia city or the comunidad?

if the latter & you're in my area I could recommend mine....


----------



## BrunellaSheen (Apr 17, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Valencia city or the comunidad?
> 
> if the latter & you're in my area I could recommend mine....


Hi, we are in the city, neighborhood of L'eixample.

-- Bru.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BrunellaSheen said:


> Hi, we are in the city, neighborhood of L'eixample.
> 
> -- Bru.


in that case mine might be a bit of a trek.... hopefully someone nearer will be able to help


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

In Valencia www assanchis dot com.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> In Valencia www assanchis dot com.


why not just put the link :confused2:

Asesoría Sanchís, Asesoría fiscal, asesoría laboral, seguros de coche, seguros de hogar, seguros de salud


----------



## BrunellaSheen (Apr 17, 2013)

playamonte said:


> In Valencia www assanchis dot com.


Thank you for the recommendation, do you know of anyone closer in to Valencia? Has anyone heard of A&G Ballester, Asesoría Gestoría Ballester

They were recommended somewhere in the forum, I don't recall where.

-- Bru


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

BrunellaSheen said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, do you know of anyone closer in to Valencia? Has anyone heard of A&G Ballester, Asesoría Gestoría Ballester
> 
> They were recommended somewhere in the forum, I don't recall where.
> 
> -- Bru


I am sure that they also have an office in the city, give them a call.


----------



## someoneusa (Jun 13, 2013)

BrunellaSheen said:


> Hi again, we are here in Valencia for an exploratory visit now and are still not getting connected with a gestor that someone can recommend. Could anyone out there jump in and pass us a reference? We'll be moving on to Portugal in another week so would really like to connect with a competent English speaking gestor next week. Do you have one you like to recommend to us?
> 
> Thanks, Bru.


Hi Bru! I'm looking to move to Barcelona in August. I am trying to figure out a way to get a residence permit and was told a gestor would be able to help me with this. I see you are recommending the one that you used. Can you please give me some more details, fees, etc? Any advice would be highly appreciated! I see you are from the US  Over 3 years of research and I'm still confused as to whether or not I am going to be able to do this. I'm in Europe already and have not applied for any visas and hope that I don't have to. Thanks!! Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

someoneusa said:


> Hi Bru! I'm looking to move to Barcelona in August. I am trying to figure out a way to get a residence permit and was told a gestor would be able to help me with this. I see you are recommending the one that you used. Can you please give me some more details, fees, etc? Any advice would be highly appreciated! I see you are from the US  Over 3 years of research and I'm still confused as to whether or not I am going to be able to do this. I'm in Europe already and have not applied for any visas and hope that I don't have to. Thanks!! Maria


you have to apply for a resident permit ONLY from the country of your usual residence - in your case the USA?

you can't get one any other way (except by maybe marrying a Spaniard/EU citizen .. & marriages of convenience are illegal)

a gestor can't/won't help someone stay here illegaly


----------



## someoneusa (Jun 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you have to apply for a resident permit ONLY from the country of your usual residence - in your case the USA?
> 
> you can't get one any other way (except by maybe marrying a Spaniard/EU citizen .. & marriages of convenience are illegal)
> 
> a gestor can't/won't help someone stay here illegaly


I thought that was for a visa. I didn't realize I needed to be in the US to get a resident permit. I'm Puerto Rican so I can apply for citizenship after 2 years of residency. I guess I'll call the consulate and find out. Thanks.


----------



## someoneusa (Jun 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you have to apply for a resident permit ONLY from the country of your usual residence - in your case the USA?
> 
> you can't get one any other way (except by maybe marrying a Spaniard/EU citizen .. & marriages of convenience are illegal)
> 
> a gestor can't/won't help someone stay here illegaly


Yes I know marrying out of convenience is illegal. 

I didn't realize I needed to be in the US to get a resident permit, I thought that was only for a visa. I'm Puerto Rican so I can apply for citizenship after 2 years of residency. I guess I'll call the consulate and find out. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

someoneusa said:


> *Yes I know marrying out of convenience is illegal. *
> 
> I didn't realize I needed to be in the US to get a resident permit, I thought that was only for a visa. I'm Puerto Rican so I can apply for citizenship after 2 years of residency. I guess I'll call the consulate and find out. Thanks.


you'd be surprised how many think it would solve all their problems  


yes - a resident visa/permit has to be applied for from wherever you are officially/legally resident - it can't be applied for once you arrive in Spain - you have to have it all in place before you get here if you want to stay more than the 90 days


I'm not sure how that works for Puerto Ricans - would you please let us know how you get on with the consulate


----------



## someoneusa (Jun 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you'd be surprised how many think it would solve all their problems
> 
> 
> yes - a resident visa/permit has to be applied for from wherever you are officially/legally resident - it can't be applied for once you arrive in Spain - you have to have it all in place before you get here if you want to stay more than the 90 days
> ...


Yes I will let post the info they give me


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone know of, or use the services of a gestor in the Malaga region that they could possibly recommend?


----------

